# Come and chat about your broodiness and skip TTC hopefully **Lucky thread**



## Charlotteee

Thought i'd start a thread. As we all know we've had lots of WTT girls get pregnant before even going to TTC. So i thought we could all chat in here and see who we lose before there TTC date :)

I'll start a list of names and TTC date and if you fall preg i'll put when :thumbup: 

*Chatters*
_Charlotteee - TTC Late 2011onwards Not confirmed yet (Currently NTNP)
Armywife - TTC Sept 2010 (Currently NTNP)
AnnaBanana9 - TTC Sept 2010 (Currently NTNP) 
Rachyh1990 - TTC Sept 2010 (Currently NTNP) 
Kassy - TTC April 2011
Essie - TTC Summer 2010
Baby.Love - TTC Early 2011
Flump1 - TTC August 2010
Lil-woowoo - TTC August 2010
Beany2 - TTC Mid 2011 
Linzi - (Currently NTNP) 
Damita - TTC Sept 2010
Angie79 - TTC early 2011
FrothyBunny - TTC March 2011 (Currently NTNP) 
4magpies - (Currently NTNP)
Lilysmum2 - TTC 2014
Mandaa1220 - TTC 2012onwards Not confirmed yet
Plutosblue - TTC Sept 2010
xsophiexleax - No confirmed TTC date
Newlyhopeful - (Currently NTNP)
Lilly12 - (Currently NTNP)
Pinkclaire - TTC Jan 2011_


----------



## Armywife

Our official ttc date is Sept this year...we are ntnp though! Good idea for a thread :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i thought maybe it would stop us being so broody. Like if we see how many girls actually leave WTT due to falling pregnant, not because they're going to TTC :)

Here's to a quick :bfp: x


----------



## Armywife

Fingers crossed for us! I've never had a problem getting pregnant (touch wood!) but i have a problem staying pregnant ='( thats what i worry about more. I do like this idea though!xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Great idea for a thread! :thumbup: Our TTC date is September this year, but we're NTNP now :)


----------



## Charlotteee

I've only been pregnant once and lost it, so im dreading any future pregnancies. I just dont know if i can carry a baby and thats what scares me the most. The not knowing.

Sorry for your loss's hun xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your losses Armywife and Charlotteee.
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks hun. I really hope this becomes a lucky thread and we lose lots of girls by them falling pregnant :)

If not we'll have found some good TTC buddies x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm with you Charlotteee! We'll get those :bfp: one way or another, and get to know each other really well in the process :)

Hope we all skip TTC!
x


----------



## Armywife

Thank you Anna :flower:

Charlotte, that is exactly how i felt so i honestly understand. I still have a fear of being pregnant. We thought we'd cracked it at one point but lost our baby at 16 weeks. All the way through my pregnancy with Poppy i was petrified but it worked! 

Having wonderful ladies on here to help me through it was such a comfort, you know where i am if you need a chat xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Same goes for you hun xx


----------



## rachyh1990

heya ttc september 2010 ntnp :) xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hi rachyh1990 - our little ones are pretty close in age, and our official TTC date is September too!
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Charlotteee

Welcome Rachy :) Hope you have a quick journey to another BFP!! xxx


----------



## Kassy

Hiya Girls, me and my OH are TTC in April 2011.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Kassy - welcome! :hi:


----------



## Kassy

Thanks x


----------



## Armywife

Hi Rachy, hi Kassy! :hi::flower:


----------



## Essie

Hello :wave: we're (hopefully) going to TTC in Summer 2010


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Essie. Welcome! :hi:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya lovely ladies :kiss:

I'm Leah WTT for my #4 his #3 until early 2011 but more than likely NTNP from autumn this year, I cant wait :D

Great thread x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Great to see you here Leah! :hugs:
x


----------



## baby.love

Thanks hunni :kiss: x


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave: welcome to the broody thread :haha:

Well i babysat my neices and nephews last night. Its soooo hard seeing my OH tom with them. Cos he's great with kids and is amazing around them. I want that to be us. It should be us soon. I'd be about 25 weeks pregnant now. Grrrr. Oops went off on a tangent haha.
I wanna be pregnant now seriously. 
:dohh:
x


----------



## Charlotteee

Stupid double post!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I was hit with the broody bug today like a ton of bricks - KA-POW! I remember feeling that way a couple of months before our :bfp: with Alyssa, so who knows? :muaha:


----------



## Charlotteee

Hope you are hun x


----------



## Armywife

Hi Essie and Babylove!

I have been at my two nieces christening today and there were so many babies there! Am a big bubble of broody madness!!!!xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oooh Armywife, what was that like? I've been hit with the broody stick big time today...


----------



## Armywife

My sister has two daughters, on who is 3 and one who is 3 months, she had a joint christening for them. It was really nice, i held more babies than i have held in my whole life! All newborn and squished up and gorgeous! Of course i adore Poppy and she makes me so proud but it didn't help my broodiness! In fact even Poppy makes me broody! I want another one of her! Anything in particular brought it on for you today?xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I guess it's reading about people I know on here having their babies or getting a :bfp: Nothing in particular, other than there seems to be more of this happening round me lately. A colleague is pregnant with twins; I must be jealous of the fact that she'll be on maternity leave soon :rofl:


----------



## Armywife

Hahahaha! I have to be honest...i think that is one of the driving forces behind my broodiness! Mat leave is great!xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh yes! Just wish I could have had longer...


----------



## Armywife

Me too, i just went back last week and was beside myself! I broke my heart when i left Poppy, hardest thing i ever did =( xxx


----------



## flump1

Hi! 
Me and my OH are going to start TTC in august this year! sooooo broody already though x x


----------



## Armywife

Hi Flump! We all know how you feel in here! xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Flump! :hi: We know just how you feel - welcome aboard! 
x


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:flower:Hi everyone i am 24 and have a 5 year old wee boy, i am hoping to TTC in sep-oct time. I finish uni in august and cannot wait til try for bubs i am mega broody just now, but i know its sensible to wait as my course is so intense and puts me under so much pressure wouldnt be great being preggers just now x


----------



## Beany2

Hi ladies

we're hopefully gonna be ttc mid to late 2011. Had a bit of a setback this week as found out DH is going to have to have some surgery so that's going to put all our plans (moving, saving, etc) back by at least 3 months. but hey-ho if it makes him better it'll all be worth it.

looking forward to getting to know you all and hearing your stories xx


----------



## jen1604

I've always found it funny how many of us skip TTC :rofl: and just get 'accidental but not really' BFP's or are NTNP. Good luck to all you NTNP'ers xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Jen you joining in the thread?? Lol x


----------



## jen1604

No not joining in because I know I can't have another one anytime soon :cry: So I'd be in a lot of trouble if I 'got lucky' and skipped TTC ;) 
Was just running in to say hi xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Ohh ok. :wave: xx


----------



## Linzi

Hello please may I join :)

I typed this out before but Im a bit concussed so I dont remember if I actually posted it or if its on the PC downstairs still waiting to go lol

I am Linzi I am 23 & have a baby boy named Seth who is almost 23 months old :)

We were TTc for 5 months before OH changed his mind & now we're back to square one lol his mother scared him off :dohh:

We dont have a date to TTC because the reason we're not is because of money, I dont think it will be that difficult having another baby as by the time I go back to work after maternity leave seth will be in school so we'll only have to shell out one lot of nursery fees again *shrugs* plus OH has just got a promotion and looking at another in the not too distant future.

We're currently NTNP, we both hate condoms and I can't use any BC because Im seeing gynecologists to try and work out if I have PCOS. I have polycystic ovaries and long cycles, coupled with the fact we haven't used BC since Seth was born and it took 18 months to conceive him we just want to double check everything is ok :)

So that is us!! Looking forward to seeing you ladies get your BFPs :) x


----------



## Damita

Hey can I join? We are trying in Sept 2010 but I am hoping it will happen earlier ;)


----------



## Charlotteee

:growlmad:

Im so annoyed!!! My mum thinks its acceptable to bin my post!!
Jac sent me some cupcakes the other day and i only had 1. Get home tonight and my mum had binned the rest cos she didnt want me to get any fatter. So i had a go at her for binning my stuff. Then she's ignored me for the rest of the night!!!
I cant wait to move out, but thats been postponed till OH leaves uni maybe longer, so thats one year plus!!
Everythings going wrong. Why cant i still be preggo. Id be 25 weeksish now. And would have my own house, and would be goin to bed with OH to cuddle up to tonight! :cry:
Sorry for the ranty post. I just want my baby. Or a new life growing in me. :growlmad:

:wave: to the new girls. I've updated first post x


----------



## angie79

hi girls can i join - we are wtt until early 2011 (hopefully january) after a mc and also to save - I would love to skip ttc that would be great - i'm sooo broody now ohhhh sigh 

xx


----------



## Linzi

Charlotteee said:


> :growlmad:
> 
> Im so annoyed!!! My mum thinks its acceptable to bin my post!!
> Jac sent me some cupcakes the other day and i only had 1. Get home tonight and my mum had binned the rest cos she didnt want me to get any fatter. So i had a go at her for binning my stuff. Then she's ignored me for the rest of the night!!!
> I cant wait to move out, but thats been postponed till OH leaves uni maybe longer, so thats one year plus!!
> Everythings going wrong. Why cant i still be preggo. Id be 25 weeksish now. And would have my own house, and would be goin to bed with OH to cuddle up to tonight! :cry:
> Sorry for the ranty post. I just want my baby. Or a new life growing in me. :growlmad:
> 
> :wave: to the new girls. I've updated first post x

Oh honey :( :hugs:

x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hello to all the new girls! Lovely to see names I know joining.

Charlotte - :hugs: xx


----------



## Armywife

Oh Charlotte you poor thing! I have so much respect for you...if i lived with my mother there would be a murder within a week - no question! That must be so hard. I can't believe she put your cupcakes in the bin! My mum is a total control freak so i can sympathise. I hope you wake up feeling better today xxxx


----------



## Armywife

:hi: Welcome to the new ladies xx :flower:


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks girls. Well i was feeling better until i found out i can't continue with my accounting studies next year. The government have taken away my funding and will only part fund it, so i'll have to shell out £700 to carry on :dohh: 

Hope everyones ok x


----------



## Linzi

I feel your pain hun :( I was meant to be getting government fnding for CIMA but they've run out :( Only way Im going to get anywhere is by shelling out more for it but just cant afford it!!!

x


----------



## Charlotteee

:hugs:

I wouldnt mind if it was my CIMA cos thats like degree level, but this is NVQ level 4 :shrug:

How can they expect people to not claim benefits if they cant afford to get the qualifications to get a good wage?!

This country is backwards! :dohh: xx


----------



## Damita

Back at uni now so it's all working toward to uni exams


----------



## Charlotteee

Good luck damita xx


----------



## FrothyBunny

I think officially we're WTT till march next year, but also NTNP atm, with no form of contraception not even the withdrawal method (i think the only real difference with WTT over TTC is that OH hasn't given up coke or take away's yet:haha:)


----------



## Charlotteee

Well your one step ahead than me lol. OH is using withdrawal method :dohh: Welcome hun xx


----------



## angie79

2 steps infront of me i'm still on the pill:haha:
I have a bad feeling we will be wtt another 11 months instead of 8 :cry: we havent even started saving yet and oh wants at least £1000 in the bank before ttc and to top it all off my job which is just commision is selling holidays - with all thats been going on all the travel industry is going to suffer really bad - so i'm back to the drawing board looking for a new job


----------



## Essie

I'm sitting watching "Bringing Home Baby" on Discovery Health. Ladies why do I do this to myself? :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls...

I am stopping my pill as of last friday and using condoms/withdrawal for a month then I will be using the persona monitor. So even if we dont catch by accident I will have a good idea of my cycles and when I ovulate for when we do try to concieve.

xxx


----------



## angie79

i was watching bringing home baby now watching a baby story - i have no idea why we do it to ourselves :haha:


----------



## Linzi

Im watching one born every minute. 

I know how lucky I am to have my boy and I love him all the world but I am SO broody.

I kind of sometimes feel I dont belong in WTT because people might think Im selfish. If that makes sense. But I think having Seth has made me 10 times broodier because I miss pregnancy, labour, birthing, breastfeeding, maternity leave, and hes getting so grown up lol

x


----------



## angie79

4magpies said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> I am stopping my pill as of last friday and using condoms/withdrawal for a month then I will be using the persona monitor. So even if we dont catch by accident I will have a good idea of my cycles and when I ovulate for when we do try to concieve.
> 
> xxx

i was using the persona last year its brilliant

xx


----------



## Armywife

Linzi said:


> Im watching one born every minute.
> 
> I know how lucky I am to have my boy and I love him all the world but I am SO broody.
> 
> I kind of sometimes feel I dont belong in WTT because people might think Im selfish. If that makes sense. But I think having Seth has made me 10 times broodier because I miss pregnancy, labour, birthing, breastfeeding, maternity leave, and hes getting so grown up lol
> 
> x

I totally get where you are coming from! I sometimes wonder if i am welcome here because i am so lucky to have Poppy (although no one on here has EVER made me feel unwelcome!) I was sooo broody before i had Poppy it actually hurt but now i know what pregnancy etc is like i feel even more broody than i did before! Each milestone Poppy reaches is a combination of happiness and sadness that i never expected to feel xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

angie79 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...
> 
> I am stopping my pill as of last friday and using condoms/withdrawal for a month then I will be using the persona monitor. So even if we dont catch by accident I will have a good idea of my cycles and when I ovulate for when we do try to concieve.
> 
> xxx
> 
> i was using the persona last year its brilliant
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hey hun I am just sick to death of hormones and I hate condoms so its my only option really. The pill makes me get 5 day migranes and makes me feel so sick. Gonna be nice to be pill free!!

xxx


----------



## angie79

4magpies said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...
> 
> I am stopping my pill as of last friday and using condoms/withdrawal for a month then I will be using the persona monitor. So even if we dont catch by accident I will have a good idea of my cycles and when I ovulate for when we do try to concieve.
> 
> xxx
> 
> i was using the persona last year its brilliant
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun I am just sick to death of hormones and I hate condoms so its my only option really. The pill makes me get 5 day migranes and makes me feel so sick. Gonna be nice to be pill free!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

oh i hate the pill - i cant wait until i stop it in july - my mood swings have been dreadful - my oh even commented last night.
I used the persona first time about 9 years ago for a couple of years and then went back to using it in september last year to help monitor my cycles - i was ntnp from october and used it as a fertility monitor instead of a contraceptive. It worked 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Well thats good to know. Just be nice to know that I am ovulating! Lol.

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Armywife said:


> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> Im watching one born every minute.
> 
> I know how lucky I am to have my boy and I love him all the world but I am SO broody.
> 
> I kind of sometimes feel I dont belong in WTT because people might think Im selfish. If that makes sense. But I think having Seth has made me 10 times broodier because I miss pregnancy, labour, birthing, breastfeeding, maternity leave, and hes getting so grown up lol
> 
> x
> 
> I totally get where you are coming from! I sometimes wonder if i am welcome here because i am so lucky to have Poppy (although no one on here has EVER made me feel unwelcome!) I was sooo broody before i had Poppy it actually hurt but now i know what pregnancy etc is like i feel even more broody than i did before! Each milestone Poppy reaches is a combination of happiness and sadness that i never expected to feel xxxxClick to expand...

I feel the same as you girls do.... I agree totally!
xx


----------



## angie79

4magpies said:


> Well thats good to know. Just be nice to know that I am ovulating! Lol.
> 
> xxx

mine only took 3 months for it to know my cycle and show me the little eggy symbol - its such a nice feeling seeing that and knowing your body is working

xx


----------



## Armywife

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> Im watching one born every minute.
> 
> I know how lucky I am to have my boy and I love him all the world but I am SO broody.
> 
> I kind of sometimes feel I dont belong in WTT because people might think Im selfish. If that makes sense. But I think having Seth has made me 10 times broodier because I miss pregnancy, labour, birthing, breastfeeding, maternity leave, and hes getting so grown up lol
> 
> x
> 
> I totally get where you are coming from! I sometimes wonder if i am welcome here because i am so lucky to have Poppy (although no one on here has EVER made me feel unwelcome!) I was sooo broody before i had Poppy it actually hurt but now i know what pregnancy etc is like i feel even more broody than i did before! Each milestone Poppy reaches is a combination of happiness and sadness that i never expected to feel xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same as you girls do.... I agree totally!
> xxClick to expand...

Glad its not just me ladies!!!xxx


----------



## Damita

Aww ladies :hugs: I would never resent someone for having a child already :)


----------



## Armywife

Damita said:


> Aww ladies :hugs: I would never resent someone for having a child already :)

Thats why this site is so amazing! :flower: xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I never would either :)
Feeling quite good right now. Diet started today. Been and done two hours at the gym and had scrambled egg and one slice of toast for tea and for my lunch i had turkey salad sandwich :)
x


----------



## angie79

Me either :flower:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thank you girls. :flower: This is just one of the reasons BnB is so wonderful :hugs:


----------



## FrothyBunny

Being Honest i would never dislike someone for already having a child, but i did get really upset and angry the other week when my mum was going on about her friend and their daughters new pregnancy (which was an accident)

It made me feel really useless that i can't get preg on purpose and she managed cos they forgot a condom once. :dohh: my mum was right when she said i didn't mean all the things i said, but some day's its all i heard about, weirdly though i did talk to my mum about why i was so mad and she's not mentioned her friends grandkids again since


----------



## Linzi

FB - I do know what you mean, my OHs best friend & his wife are expecting, and a lot of the reasons I have that I dont agree with it are more about the way she treats him, I also feel angry that she doesnt have the things to think about that my & OH do. She already has a boy & she doesn't work, yet we're WTT until we're in a better financial position despite having a full time job each? Also they split up for 4 months & got back together, and somewhere in the first month she fell pregnant. We were trying for 5 months (I know its not very long but still) and it never happened for us.

Just cant work out why she deserves that happiness and not us because we're being responsible?

I would NEVER wish badly on her because she is having a baby and of course I wouldnt want anything bad to come to her or the baby at all, I just cant understand it & its quite upsetting tbh. Especially as shes still smoking & drinking and I stopped both the second I found out I was pg with Seth. Ive had a few tears over it but Im sure Ill get over it, I know Im doing the best for my family.

thanks for all the understanding girls :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## anita123

Just wanted to say good luck to all the girlies here and hoping u all get ur BFP's soon!!! I've decided to stick with NTNP until after we're married so god only knows when we'll be TTC!!! but heres hoping for a wee "accident" :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

A wee fortunate accident? I think thats what we are all hoping for. Hehe.

xxx


----------



## Damita

Ha ha I think we are going to be NTNP in soon as we have had a few accidents this month (right when I was ovulating!!!) so I am currently in the 2WW so who knows ;)


----------



## Linzi

oooh good luck damita :) x


----------



## lilysmum2

Hiii...we are TTC in 2014..!!

Far away I know but nothing ever goes to plan!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Hiya! Is it okay if I join even though I don't have a set TTC date? I know it will be after I graduate in May 2012, just now sure how close after. I should probably have a job first :rofl:

Anyways hello!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Damita, fingers crossed for you chick! :dance: :hugs:

Hi to lilysmum2 and mandaa1220! :hi:

I'm still feeling MEGA broody.... finding it hard to believe that it might be as soon as September that I'm pregnant! :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi Manda :) 

Im aching so much right now. Been gym again :) I hope its worth it x


----------



## Armywife

Hi to the new ladies! 

Damita-good luck to you! I so hope this is it!xxx


----------



## Essie

Hi to the new ladies :waves:

Fingers crossed for you Damita :hugs:


----------



## plutosblue

Hi guys :wave: I am TTC September!

forgot to add will be on honeymoon, so we go away for 2 weeks so when I come back I'm going to be TTC so you never know I might get a honeymoon bean :happydance:


----------



## Linzi

Hello new ladies :)

I worked out I should in theory (althoiugh after the last nearly 2 years I should be wiser) I should be ovulating the weekend after next when we're away for a long weekend in the lake district :) Poviding I dont have this damn headache still :rofl: fingers crossed.

I feel crap saying things like that but I think if we did have a baby we'd work out any problems we think there would be. Kind of hoping for a little accident :rofl:

x


----------



## FrothyBunny

fx'd for you linzi


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies :) Fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby for you plutosblue


----------



## angie79

Ohhh Damita how exciting 

xxx


----------



## justjill

We don't have an official date =( But anytime would be great for me!


----------



## xsophiexleax

Can I come in? :flower:

I don't have a TTC date yet.. my OH doesn't know I'm broody :haha:

:hi:


----------



## Damita

Welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi ladies....I don't think I can control my broodiness...its driving me man! Even OH has started to go..."awww" at ever baby we see!!


On another note!....One of my family members (who told me I was pregnant with Lily before I even knew!) says that I am going to be pregnant again soon!!

EEEEKKKK!!!

xx


----------



## morri

Will you also add those girls who recently left wtt without TTC? :rofl: arghhh I am so jealous, but till my IUD is out I think there wont be any oopsie xD


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hello to the new girls!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend!
xx


----------



## FrothyBunny

i'm just waiting for my opk's to pick up so i can learn to chart :rofl: they seem to be going backwards and getting fainter :dohh: all things i will learn to know before i TTC properly, but i have my clinic appointment kind of 25th may think i'm going to get rid of one of my other tickers to include this momentous occassion, but there is a small hitch that the need to see me and my OH together and he might not be able to make that date :dohh:


----------



## angie79

What is going on with the weather it cant decide if its raining or sunny :shrug:
Hope everyone is ok

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know! Weather here's iffy too. I need to cut the grass in the front and the back yards ... can't do it if it's raining! Grrrrr!


----------



## xsophiexleax

It's quite sunny down here atm :D
What's everyone up to today? :) x


----------



## angie79

i'm being subjected to the football - i was meant to go food shopping but watching the marathon made me feel tired (well thats my excuse anyway)

xx


----------



## morri

It ios gorgweous weather here today, perfect for the marathon too I reckon, Nice and warm (20°C)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Just finished cutting the grass both front and back. Now having a much-deserved break before we cook supper :)


----------



## FrothyBunny

Had lunch with my family and then my mums friend came round to tell us all about her holiday and grandkids thus making my mum get that look that says i need to reproduce soon


----------



## Charlotteee

Went to camelot :)


----------



## xsophiexleax

FrothyBunny said:


> Had lunch with my family and then my mums friend came round to tell us all about her holiday and grandkids thus making my mum get that look that says i need to reproduce soon

My mum's against me reproducing at the moment!


----------



## angie79

FrothyBunny said:


> Had lunch with my family and then my mums friend came round to tell us all about her holiday and grandkids thus making my mum get that look that says i need to reproduce soon

My dad keeps asking when i'm going to make him a grandad - Parents :haha:


----------



## FrothyBunny

i find its even worse when you really want to be parents anyway and its either not right or not happening, we've been NTNP for 3 months now, and i'm going crazy every tww


----------



## NewlyHopeful

Add me to NTNP- but it may be a while. It looks like I have to convince DH still.


----------



## 4magpies

Im NTNP now... whoop. 

xxx


----------



## morri

xsophiexleax said:


> FrothyBunny said:
> 
> 
> Had lunch with my family and then my mums friend came round to tell us all about her holiday and grandkids thus making my mum get that look that says i need to reproduce soon
> 
> My mum's against me reproducing at the moment!Click to expand...

Same with me more or less xD


----------



## xsophiexleax

A friend of mine will get pregnant and she'll go "well don't bring any of that round here" XD


----------



## rachyh1990

well i know im like 5 days or something till testig but did a test today and got BFN :( dont think it will be this month :( xxx


----------



## Kassy

Lol, i let on the my OH that "i come on this forum often now to come talk with broody ladies like myself", he accepted that and said we're all mad and laughed, he is sweet sometimes my OH.


----------



## FrothyBunny

Kassy said:


> Lol, i let on the my OH that "i come on this forum often now to come talk with broody ladies like myself", he accepted that and said we're all mad and laughed, he is sweet sometimes my OH.

I haven't felt right telling my OH about the site yet, i know i probably could and he'd just shrug it off, but now i'm a little scared i kept it like a secret from him for too long


----------



## lilysmum2

FrothyBunny said:


> Kassy said:
> 
> 
> Lol, i let on the my OH that "i come on this forum often now to come talk with broody ladies like myself", he accepted that and said we're all mad and laughed, he is sweet sometimes my OH.
> 
> I haven't felt right telling my OH about the site yet, i know i probably could and he'd just shrug it off, but now i'm a little scared i kept it like a secret from him for too longClick to expand...

Id tell him hun!!

I never told OH I was on it either, Ive been on it since 2008...I was previously babyblues2....

I used this website, to rant and rave about my OH, his family, my family etc..

Anyway, he found it one day when randomly looking on google and saw all the posts and went mad!! Anyway to save him seeing alllll my threads I dissabled my account....long story short I made a new account (he knows now....!) 


:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMarie

Hi all! Im new here 

I am going to TTC from July 2010!

What does NTNP, tww and BFN mean girls??


----------



## Charlotteee

Not trying not preventing, two week wait, and big fat negative. Welcome xx


----------



## 4magpies

FrothyBunny said:


> Kassy said:
> 
> 
> Lol, i let on the my OH that "i come on this forum often now to come talk with broody ladies like myself", he accepted that and said we're all mad and laughed, he is sweet sometimes my OH.
> 
> I haven't felt right telling my OH about the site yet, i know i probably could and he'd just shrug it off, but now i'm a little scared i kept it like a secret from him for too longClick to expand...

My OH doesnt know I come on here. He would probably think I was crazy! Lol.

xxx


----------



## justjill

So I stopped my birth control last month on the 28, had a withdrawl bleed, and haven't had a period yet. I can't stop hoping that I might somehow be pregnant!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

> My OH doesnt know I come on here. He would probably think I was crazy! Lol.
> 
> xxx

I kept coming on b&b from my OH for about a week and then told him and now if sees me on the laptop he'll say "Alright, baby and bumper?" or "Are you baby and bumping?" lol.

I'm having a terrrrrrrrribly broody few days at the moment. I held and played with a 7 month old girl at the weekend and she was stunning. I then went to a baby shower and melted over bibs and baby grows. Got home and jumped on OH, lol.

Arghhhhh it's so frustrating.

And Jill, good luck for a BFP!


----------



## FrothyBunny

definitely feeling broody today, have made my bracelet which is supposed to be a fertility aid, Its got my Kokopelli on it and i keep rubbing it, i probably sound a bit crazy, but he's a fertility god and i figure what have i got to lose


----------



## Linzi

Having a tough day over here :(

Everyone keeps saying to me "ooooh you should have another", "oooh when do you want another?", "itll be a big age gap soon".

A its none of your beeswax and B GET LOSTTT.

Haha feel a bit PMT today :) 

But its tough having everyone else tell me we should do it and not actually being able to!

x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah, i get more annoyed that everyone tells me not to now that i miscarried. They're like see it wasnt the right time, your not meant to be a mum yet. Wait. 

I DONT WANT TO WAIT :rofl:

:hugs: hun xx


----------



## Linzi

:hugs: I can imagine that'd be hard hun Im sorry people are like that with you :(

People should just learn to keep their gobs shut eh?

x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah, its like you dont know what i think so dont try and tell me what i can and cant do.

Im the type of person if someone tells me not to do something i'll more than likely do it.

Get into a lot of a trouble though sometimes :rofl:

I need your advice anyway - this weekend im due :witch: on friday, but i'm going out with Flowerfairy, caitlinsmummy, and dizzyspells this weekend so dont wanna be on. I think i might take 3 days of my old microgynon to postpone it. Sound like a bad idea?? x


----------



## Barbles

Linzi said:


> Having a tough day over here :(
> 
> Everyone keeps saying to me "ooooh you should have another", "oooh when do you want another?", "itll be a big age gap soon".
> 
> A its none of your beeswax and B GET LOSTTT.
> 
> Haha feel a bit PMT today :)
> 
> But its tough having everyone else tell me we should do it and not actually being able to!
> 
> x

Hi can I join this thread?

If I had a pound for everytime someone asked me when we were going to have another I would be a very rich lady. Its seems as soon as your child hits 18 months thats all they ask.
And the people who matter like OH (obviously) and my mum keep telling me I should wait.


----------



## Lilly12

NTNP......hopefully I can skip TTC :winkwink:

Waiting on AF right now, it's late....CD39 ..11 days late, testing thursday morning!
fingers crossed for me :winkwink:


----------



## 4magpies

Are you usually very reg hun? Fingers crossed for you!

xx


----------



## Linzi

Charlotteee said:


> Yeah, its like you dont know what i think so dont try and tell me what i can and cant do.
> 
> Im the type of person if someone tells me not to do something i'll more than likely do it.
> 
> Get into a lot of a trouble though sometimes :rofl:
> 
> I need your advice anyway - this weekend im due :witch: on friday, but i'm going out with Flowerfairy, caitlinsmummy, and dizzyspells this weekend so dont wanna be on. I think i might take 3 days of my old microgynon to postpone it. Sound like a bad idea?? x

Nah I used to do it when I went on holidays or for a night out just popstpone it for a abit, as long as its not every month you'll be fine :) x


----------



## anita123

hi girls! im having a serious bout of broodiness at the minute! I went home to Ireland at the weekend and met my cousins son who is 5months old for the first time! He was absolutely gorgeous and just sat on my knee smiling at me!! 
so i got home and again all i can think about is wanting a child with OH!! even OH felt a tad broody when he saw him too!! 
i just dont want to wait anymore! i want it to happen now lol!! Altho i am now 14days late for AF and it will be 2 weeks on sunday since i took a test!!


----------



## Damita

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## FrothyBunny

oh gods i need you to test so i can relax about it, i'm so excited and nervous for you.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Oooh good luck Lilly! :D x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey do you mind if I join in? I've been so broody since James was about two weeks old, I really want to be pregnant again now! Lol. We're going to try in the new year I'm hoping!!


----------



## FrothyBunny

I think this is a "the more the merrier kind of thread" so welcome on board


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave:

Hi hun :)

Ooooo getting excited now for saturday. Going out in Halifax with three girls off here :)
Flowerfairy, Dizzyspells, Caitlinsmummy and maybe xxxJacxxx :happydance:

Cant wait, just had my hair cut and nails done :D xx


----------



## cocokitten

hey, sorry to gatecrash with questions.

I dont understand how lots of you have a confirmed TTC date but are currently NTNP? 

isnt that TTC without all the stress etc so why would you have an official date, 
what i mean is what will you do differently on the official date if you're already having unprotected sex?

Sorry just don't understand it:wacko:

I use withdrawal method, sadly OH is pretty good at it :'(
but can always hope for a happy accident.


----------



## Charlotteee

When your TTC you usually chart and take OPK's that tell you when you've ovulated and just BD around that time. So thats actually trying.

NTNP is your not trying to get pregnant but your not preventing it either, so what will be will be.

My oh uses withdrawal aswell - but i wouldnt say thats preventing cos 9 times out of 10 it doesnt work xx


----------



## Charlotteee

But really we're TTCers in denial :winkwink:


----------



## cocokitten

I suppose everyones different but when I'm starting to TTC i'm just going to have sex, if it was taking a while then I'd look at options.

If done properly withdrawals actually pretty safe, obviously i wouldnt condone it to someone who really doesnt want to get pregnant, but its almost as reliable as condoms if done properly according to doctors ive spoken to, and read a bit about it


----------



## Charlotteee

There's sperm in pre-cum.
They're fast little buggers and if they want to get you, they will lol x


----------



## cocokitten

Yeah I do agree you have to be prepared to get pregnant to use withdrawal.

But I've used it for nearly 4 years with my OH and never an issue


----------



## rachyh1990

well My OH is so crap lol he has just told me he doesnt want any more babies for a while, kinda crap cause it now means i have to wait 4 years to have my next one :(


----------



## pink23

can i join i hope to ttc july 2011 and will be coming off bcp about march/april 2011 xx


----------



## xsophiexleax

Rachy you're LO's still young (she's gorgeous btw :D) you never know as she grows up he might miss the baby stage and want to TTC sooner!


----------



## rachyh1990

i know its just i wanted a brother or sister for her round with not to big of an age gap :( and as i am going to uni next september and its a 4 year course it will be hard to have another baby before the end xx


----------



## Ablaski17

Hey Iam Ally =] we are going to TTC 
come oct-nov 2010 but we are ntnp ​


----------

